# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Ortadoğu'da savaş kapıda!

## bozok

*Ortadoğu'da savaş kapıda!*


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 22/07/2009* 



ABD Başkanı Obama, diplomasi ve diyalog yoluyla bölgedeki gerilimi düşürmeye çalışıyor. Bunun için de* “ABD’nin İslam Diniyle savaş halinde olmadığını”* kanıtlamak için Obama, önce Türkiye’ye ardından da Mısır’a gitti. ABD Başkanı, gittiği her yerde İslam dünyasına *“Müslümanlarla ABD arasında yeni bir dönem”* açılacağından söz ediyor. ABD, bölgedeki sorunları eskisi gibi dayatarak değil diyalogla çözmeye çalışacağını söylüyor. ABD ne kadar diplomasi, diyalog ve birlikte sorun çözmekten söz ediyorsa gerçek stratejik müttefiki İsrail, bunun tam tersi bir strateji izliyor. ABD ve İsrail amacı aynı olan bir stratejiyi ayrı yöntemlerle oynuyor. Konuyu açalım.


*Saldırı hazırlığının işaretleri!*
Geçtiğimiz günlerde önce Alman haber dergisi Stern ardından da Bild Gazetesi, İsrail’in İran’a saldıracağına yönelik haberler yayınladı.

Almanya’nın en çok satan ve İsrailli kaynaklara yakınlığıyla tanınan Bild gazetesi, İran’ın altı ay içinde atom bombası yapabileceğini ve İsrail’in de bundan önce İran’ı vurmayı planladığını iddia etti. Alman gazete, İsrail’in saldırısının *“İran’ın nükleer tesislerine yönelik olabileceği”* nden söz etti. Bild gazetesi İsrail’in saldırı planlarının belirtileri olarak da şunları saydı: İsrailli pilotlar, yeraltındaki beton siperleri delebilecek saldırılar gerçekleştirmek için son aylarda eğitim yapıyorlar ve şu anda en yüksek alarm seviyesindeler. *İsrail, Amerika’dan bin tane GBU 39 model 113 kilo ağırlığında beton delici bomba satın aldı.* İran’ın İsfahan, Natanz, Arak ve Buşehr gibi yerlerdeki yeraltında çok iyi korunan atom depoları hedef olarak belirlendi. İsrail ordusu Amerikan ordusuyla birlikte Pasifik’te *“Arrow 2”* olarak adlandırılan roketlerle tatbikat yapıyor.


*Amerika saldırıya göz yumacak!*
Bu haberlerin ardından da ABD Başkan Yardımcısı Joe Biden, sonradan tevil etse de* “İran’ın nükleer tehdidinin ortadan kaldırılması için askeri müdahalenin gerekliliğine inanması halinde İsrail’in yoluna çıkmayız”* dedi. Her ne kadar sonradan Amerikalı yetkililer, İsrail’i İran’a saldırması için cesaretlendirmediğini söylemiş olsa da gerçekler bunun aksini söylüyor. Kaldı ki, ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Hillary Clinton da bu sırada *“İran’a atom programı konusunda hoşgörü gösterilmeyeceğini”* içeren sözler söyledi. ABD sanki İsrail’e *‘Irak’ı ben hallettim. şu sıralarda ben Afganistan/Pakistan’la meşgulüm. İran’ı sen hallet’* demiş gibidir.


*Mısır ve Arabistan’la ilgili spekülasyonlar!*
Kuşkusuz daha başka gelişmeler de söz konusudur: ürneğin bu arada İngiliz Sunday Times gazetesi, İsrail’in İran’daki nükleer tesislere yönelik olarak gerçekleştireceği bir hava harekatında Suudi Arabistan’ın hava sahasını kullanmasına izin verdiğini öne sürdü. İsrail tarafı bu haberi yalanladı. İsrailli bir Savunma yetkilisi de, savaş gemilerinin Süveyş kanalından geçerek Kızıldeniz’e açılmasının *“ciddiye alınması”* gerektiğini söyledi. Bu konuda Times ciddi bir yorum yaptı. Times’in yorumuna göre, Batılı liderler, İsrail’in Filistinliler ve Arap komşularıyla barış görüşmelerinde taviz vermesi karşılığında, İsrail’in İran’a yönelik saldırısına uluslararası destek verecekler. Gazeteye açıklama yapan bir İngiliz yetkili, böyle bir yaklaşımın, bir yıl içinde bir İsrail saldırısına imkan sağlayabileceğini öngörmüştür.

Bütün gelişmeler, yorumlar ve analizler üst üste konulduğunda İsrail’in İran’a karşı sonucu belirsiz bir maceraya her an kalkışabileceğini göstermektedir. *Mantıklı düşünülürse İsrail’in böyle bir konjonktürde böyle bir maceraya kalkışmaması gerekir. Ancak İsrailli yöneticilerin bugüne kadar mantıkla hareket ettiği görülmemiştir.* Ortadoğu’da sınırlı bir savaş ya da çatışma kapıdadır.


...

----------

